# Cold Smoker



## FrankZ (Apr 23, 2011)

I made a cold smoker.  

When we bought our grill we picked up a stainless box for wood chips for some reason.  We have never used it.

So....

I was going to make a tin can smoke generator but I remembered this unused (and not cheap) box.  Put a 1/2 inch hole in one end so I could put the soldering iron in but failed to notice the set screw for the tip.  No issues, took the tip off, put the iron in, put the set screw back.  Now I can't lose one without the other.  

I am using the grill box as the smoke chamber and have some cheddar and Havarti in there with some apple wood chips.

I will take pictures and post as the process goes.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2011)

I wanna hear all about this project. Keep us up to date, please.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea Frank, would love to see some pics.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 23, 2011)

Some thoughts on this.



The box might be too big.
I need to change so the soldering iron is removable.
Next time I will put the smoke generator down in the side box and see how the smoke builds, but it should help remove some heat.
As the chips smolder through and get more air exposed they start to burn more and generate heat.
We sampled a piece of each and it was good.  The reading I have done indicates that one should let this sit for a week or two before eating so I tucked it in the back of the meat drawer to wait.

This really was some of the easiest work I have done with the grill (other than dealing with the 'tude of the girl at the deli counter).

I used Boars Head cheese.

Pictures attached, please ask if you need explanation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yum, smoked cheese!


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok.. I swear I will let it sit now... but I had to have a bit and just see how it was.

Umm.. YUM!  This is good. 

I wonder how cold smoked peeps would be.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 26, 2011)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Ok.. I swear I will let it sit now... but I had to have a bit and just see how it was.
> 
> Umm.. YUM!  This is good.
> 
> I wonder how cold smoked peeps would be.



I read this and it took a few seconds before the horror set in.....NO SMOKED PEEPS.  Remember what happened to the Sta-puffed marshmallow man?

.40


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 26, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I read this and it took a few seconds before the horror set in.....NO SMOKED PEEPS.  Remember what happened to the Sta-puffed marshmallow man?
> 
> .40




Ooo... neat...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Ooo... neat...


----------



## LindaZ (Apr 26, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Ok.. I swear I will let it sit now... but I had to have a bit and just see how it was.
> 
> Umm.. YUM! This is good.
> 
> I wonder how cold smoked peeps would be.


 
Frank, save some cheese, and Peeps for me!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2011)

hey, that's a neat idea frank. using a soldering iron in a wood chip box is genius!

i have both, so i might give this a try. i'd love to make some smoked mozzarella.

thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 27, 2011)

No need to thank me... just throw money.


----------

